# مناسبات > الخيمة الرمضانية - رمضان يجمعنا > بازار رمضان والعيد >  للتفتيح والتبييض بطرق آمنة وفعالة بمنتجات عشبية من البحر الميت 👍🏻👍🏻

## ليندااااا

أقوى مجموعة التبييض والتفتيح بنسبة ثلاث درجات خلال اسبوعين مرخص ومضمون👍🏻

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

أقوى مجموعة التبييض والتفتيح بنسبة ثلاث درجات خلال اسبوعين من منتجات البحر الميت لبشرة مشرقة وطبيعية جميلة موردة خالية من البقع والتصبغات والهالات اليكي مجموع التبييض والنعومة من منتجات البحر الميت اصلي وطبيعي 100%
مرخص من صحة دبي+آراء الزبونات
توصيل لجميع الامارات ودول الخليج 🚗🚗
للتواصل واتساب من داخل الامارات 0505807374
ومن خارج الامارات00971505807374

😍😍😍😍

مجموعة التبييض لتصفية البشرة وتوحيد اللون وتبييض الوجه والجسم من البحر الميت💝💝💝 المجموعة عبارة عن :
1-كريم تفتيح البشرة للوجه والجسم
2-طين البحر الميت ماسك للوجه والجسم والشعر بزيت الاورجان وزيت الزيتون
3-كريم مزيل البقع لجميع انواع البشرة
4- صابون الليف باللفندر والياسمين
5-صابون زيت الزيتون للنعومة من البحر الميت
6-صابون الكبريت للبقع والهالات
7-صابون الطين لتغذية البشرة

❤❤❤❤

افضل مجموعة لتصفية البشرة وتوحيد اللون وتبييض الوجه والجسم
للتواصل واتساب00971505807374


❤❤❤❤
المجموعة للتبيض والتفتيح الطبيعي والعناية بالبشرة للوجه والجسم
رقم 1 في عالم الطبيعة منتجات نتحدى به اي منتجات اخرى مصنوع من اهم اعشاب وزيوت بمقادير معينة لمعالجه كل مشاكل البشرة من معادن واملاح واعشاب البحر الميت

@ميزات المجموعة :
🌹🌹🌹🌹🌹
@ تبييض الوجه والجسم و إزالة النمش والكلف واثار الحبوب القديمة
@ تناسب جميع انواع البشرات حتى الحساسة لانه طبيعي من اعشاب وزيوت مهمة للبشرة وخلطات بحرية واعشاب ومعادن واملاح معدنية
@ تعالج الحبوب بكل انواعها وخاصة حب الشباب وتشيل البقع والحفر التي تتركها الحبوب
@ يستخدم للهالات السوداء حول العين وينقي البشرة
@ يبيض المناطق الحساسة والكوع والركب
@ يسد المسامات ويشد البشرة ويخفف ظهور التجاعيد
@ يزيل الرؤوس السوداء من البشرة
@ يزيل آثار الحروق والندوب القديمة
@ لايحتوي على الكورتيزون او اي مواد كيميائية
@ ينفع للحامل والمرضع وللشباب














الكريم مستخلص من الاعشاب الطبيعيه الخام يحتوي على اكثر مٍْْـٍْن8 عناصر طبيعية تعمل على تثبيط خلايا الميلانيين في خلايا الجلد بشكل صحي وآمن

يجعل البشرة براقة وصافية وناعمة كملمس الحرير وصفاء وبياض ناصع في فترة وجيزة بإذن الله
@ لا يستخدم الكريم أثناء خروجك للشمس يغسل الوجه جيدا قبل الخروج بالشمس
@ ومتوفر اراء للزبائن الي استخدموا (y)

🌹🌹🌹🌹🌹
@ طريقة الاستخدام:
بعد تنظيف البشرة. يتم وضع كمية بسيطة من الكريمات بلطف على المكان المرغوب فيه.ويدهن جيدا_ تستخدم المجموعة مرة واحدة في اليوم خلال النهار ومساءا كريم التبييض فقط
تضعينه قبل النوم وتغسلينه في الصباح
او تضعينه في النهار لمدة دون التعرض لاشعة الشمس القوية.
❤❤❤❤❤❤❤
التوصيل لجميع الامارات ودول الخليج
للتواصل واتساب 0505807374








يتبع😘😘😘😘😘[/QUOTE]

المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

الشارقة منطقة القليعة 
أحدث كفرات السراير _ 2021 ,من مونتاج 
ابو ظبي 
من أبواب الرحمة في رمضان 
رمضان وحصد الأجور 
رمضان فرصة للتغيير 
من فضـائل شهر رمـضان 
تنحيف الكرش والجسم وشد التررررررررهل بامان... 
بياض مثل التلج للمنطقةالحساسةوالركب والظهر... 
تبييض الوجه 2 الى 3 درجات بشهر وتوحيد اللون...

----------


## مونتاج

*بالتوفيق ان شاء الله*

----------


## ريوم بنت خالد

عكم.. موفقه

----------

